# Trolling; a bane on the interwebz? or harmless fun ;D



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't troll on the internet, you can't see peoples reactions, so real life is more fun. I find trolling hilarious, it's mostly harmless anyway.


----------

